# Pre-owned car registration process and requirement



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi All,

I live in Dubai but my residency visa (and to-be-issued driver license) was issued in Sharjah (where my company established).

I am planning to buy a pre-owned car and want to know if it is possible, for my situation above, to transfer ownership and register a used car in Dubai (and how) or it has to be done in Sharjah.

Any information from anyone's direct experience would be much appreciated.

Thanks.
Merapi


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Merapi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I live in Dubai but my residency visa (and to-be-issued driver license) was issued in Sharjah (where my company established).
> 
> ...


As another Sharjah-employed, Dubai-living resident, my understanding is that you will need to go to Sharjah first to register your automobile - as you need the car to be registered in your place of residence. 

From a practical aspect, you will need to export a Dubai registered car over to Sharjah when you purchase it initially. As I've discovered, using the Sharjah automobile registration center is WAY quicker and much less hassle than the Dubai mess. My last registration took 30 minutes in Sharjah (including the tasweel). 

-md000/mike


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just to add to Mike's comments, if you wish to register a car in Dubai, whilst holding a residence visa issued by another emirate, you will need to provide proof of residence in Dubai. Therefore, you will also need to provide your tenancy agreement and a recent DEWA bill to full this requirement.

On the basis that the used car is already registered in Dubai, you can them simply complete the transfer of ownership and register the car in your name by providing the above documents (in addition to other documents required for registering the car).


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Just to add to Mike's comments, if you wish to register a car in Dubai, whilst holding a residence visa issued by another emirate, you will need to provide proof of residence in Dubai. Therefore, you will also need to provide your tenancy agreement and a recent DEWA bill to full this requirement.
> 
> On the basis that the used car is already registered in Dubai, you can them simply complete the transfer of ownership and register the car in your name by providing the above documents (in addition to other documents required for registering the car).



Oh...and Dubai makes you have the stupid road triangle. Sharjah doesn't. NO STUPID TRIANGLE!!!!!!!!

ok. enough tomfoolery 

-md000/mike


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

WTF is a "road triangle" like an emergency thing you keep in the trunk?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

INFAMOUS said:


> WTF is a "road triangle" like an emergency thing you keep in the trunk?


It's the orange triangle, which warns other drivers that you have broken down or been involved in an accident. Should be included as standard with any car.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> It's the orange triangle, which warns other drivers that you have broken down or been involved in an accident. Should be included as standard with any car.


Figured as much.. that's no big deal!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

INFAMOUS said:


> Figured as much.. that's no big deal!


Yeah, but if you don't have one - you won't pass your car test and have to go purchase one at the local ripoff shop.

-md000/mike


----------

